# Digifiz set 8000 , are it ok ?



## parabolka (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi friends , i have got an set , the cluster past the Test but i see that one part on the nack side is lost..

For what is that part , resistor or something else ??..Is it importand and can i put another one ??











*Here is on my back side..*


----------



## parabolka (Oct 28, 2014)

Nobody knows for what are this silver item ? regrads


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like a speaker/buzzer ?


----------



## parabolka (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like a speaker/buzzer ?


What is his role ?.is it Imopratand for working or ?..thank´s


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe there is an buzzer for low oil pressure or something. 
I'm not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no


----------



## parabolka (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe there is an buzzer for low oil pressure or something.
> I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - no



ok , i am waiting for other answers , do you know can i change it with other buzzer ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't know, don't have digifiz in my mk2. 
Maybe owner before you got a problem with low oil pressure or something else...and took the buzzer out.


----------



## parabolka (Oct 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I don't know, don't have digifiz in my mk2.
> Maybe owner before you got a problem with low oil pressure or something else...and took the buzzer out.


Thank´s , it can be so , i wait for other asnwer´s , maybe someone know´s all this..


----------

